# ammonia bottle?



## gamezilla2005 (Jun 25, 2010)

this bottle is 9 inches tall and 3 3/4 --it reads OCAP  on the front and back, and has two marking on the bottom 9 and 853, and it reads at the bottom of the front and back in small writting-patent applied for-thanks!


----------



## glass man (Jun 25, 2010)

LCOME TO THE FORUM...JUST LOOKING AT THE TOP I WOULD SAY AMMONIA...THEY ALWAYS SEEM TO HANE THAT SORTATOP.[&:] JAMIE


----------

